

Artifact SETI - gnosis
http://www.personal.psu.edu/jtw13/blogs/astrowright/2013/03/artifact-seti.html

======
Navarr
I've been watching too much Warehouse 13. I thought it was a SETI-like project
to find Artifacts at first.

